# Le facoltà più utili e inutili.Tasso di occupazione e disoccupazione



## admin (16 Aprile 2014)

Almalaurea ha redatto la classifica relativa alle facoltà più inutili e e con il minor tasso di occupazione (il più alto di disoccupazione) del 2013.

Dalla classifica risulta che le tre facoltà più inutili in assoluto sono le seguenti (tra parentesi il tasso di disoccupazione): Giurisprudenza (24%) Psicologia (18%) Lettere (15%).

Al contrario, quali sono quelle più utili che fanno registrare il tasso più alto di occupazione e che permettono di trovare lavoro? Al primo posto, Medicina e Chirurgia. A seguire, Ingegneria, Biotecnologie, Farmacia e Scienze Statistiche.


Di seguito, il grafico delle facoltà più inutili:

*
Grafico da opinioni-master.it*


----------



## Hammer (16 Aprile 2014)

Non leggo le Scienze e Tecnologie varie


----------



## James Watson (16 Aprile 2014)

mi piacerebbe sapere chi cavolo ha stilato sta classifica ma soprattutto che parametri ha usato visto che tra i miei ex-compagni di corso (biotecnologie) tra chi è finito ad attaccare le etichette alla fed-ex e chi si è messo a fare il fioraio è una strage.. forse nessuno opera veramente nel settore.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Aprile 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere chi cavolo ha stilato sta classifica ma soprattutto che parametri ha usato visto che tra i miei ex-compagni di corso (*biotecnologie*) tra chi è finito ad attaccare le etichette alla fed-ex e chi si è messo a fare il fioraio è una strage.. forse nessuno opera veramente nel settore.


Concordo, biotecnologie è una laurea tanto impegnativa quanto inutile, in quanto i posti sono totalmente assenti. Ormai lì ci va solo chi non ha superato i test di medicina e vuole farsi gli esami in comune con tale facoltà, per poi ritentare i quiz. Classifica fatta con i piedi.


----------



## juventino (16 Aprile 2014)

Onestamente pensavo che Filosofia e Scienze della comunicazione fossero più in alto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere chi cavolo ha stilato sta classifica ma soprattutto che parametri ha usato visto che tra i miei ex-compagni di corso (biotecnologie) tra chi è finito ad attaccare le etichette alla fed-ex e chi si è messo a fare il fioraio è una strage.. *forse nessuno opera veramente nel settore.*



Questo si che sarebbe un dato interessante e serio, sapere il settore di lavoro dei laureati e il tipo di mansione specifica.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Onestamente pensavo che Filosofia e Scienze della comunicazione fossero più in alto.


Filosofia al giorno d'oggi se ti va bene, trovi il posto come prof precario dopo il TFA. Scienze della comunicazione non ne parliamo, mio fratello conosce delle amiche laureate lì e nessuna che ha un lavoro inerente alla laurea ( a proposito ma cosa si dovrebbe fare con SDC? ).


----------



## juventino (16 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Filosofia al giorno d'oggi se ti va bene, trovi il posto come prof precario dopo il TFA. Scienze della comunicazione non ne parliamo, mio fratello conosce delle amiche laureate lì e nessuna che ha un lavoro inerente alla laurea ( a proposito ma cosa si dovrebbe fare con SDC? ).



In teoria (ma molto in teoria) Scienze delle comunicazione servirebbe a fare il giornalista e cose simili.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Aprile 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo si che sarebbe un dato interessante e serio, sapere il settore di lavoro dei laureati e il tipo di mansione specifica.


Non lo riveleranno mai fonti come Almalaurea, sarebbe sfavorevole per molte facoltà. Ma poi nonostante tutto è giusto che ognuno faccia quello che gli pare. Tipo io ho cambiato facoltà da Giurisprudenza a Lingue e letterature comparate all'Orientale, perchè la seconda mi piace di più e di sicuro non è che al giorno d'oggi la prima cacci tutti questi professionisti giuridici. Molti miei amici laureati in legge sono diventati avvocati che muoiono di fame e dunque non vedo tanta differenza con un prof di lettere precario che magari prende anche qualcosa in più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2014)

Presente, per i preliminari di Champions League


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Aprile 2014)

In realtà non esistono facoltà utili o inutili. Esistono piuttosto facoltà i cui sbocchi nel mondo del lavoro sono ormai saturi. Il problema lì è degli atenei: che senso ha ad esempio far laureare 100 (faccio un esempio) dottori in biotecnologie all'anno se poi la necessità del mercato è molto inferiore?


----------



## Butcher (16 Aprile 2014)

Io posso parlare per Psicologia. Quest' estate, a meno che non ci sia qualche inciampo assurdo, prenderò la triennale e, vedendo quest'anno più da vicino il settore lavorativo, posso dire che chi è veramente competente, ma soprattutto ci mette il il cuore e tutto sé stesso, il lavoro lo trova. Magari lo stipendio non è alto, ma di questi tempi...
Il problema di Psicologia è che i posti ai corsi di laurea in Italia sono davvero troppi (circa 600 (!!!) per la sola Campania dove sono appunto), per un Paese che ancora (vuoi per ignoranza o arretratezza culturale e professionale), non ne riconosce a pieno la funzionalità. Provate ad andare in Germania, UK, Paesi Scandinavi; lì gli psicologi sono tra i più ricercati e ben pagati anche.
Poi vabè, c'è gente che si iscrive senza alcuna cognizione, ma penso sia un po' in ogni Facoltà questo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Aprile 2014)

Strano inoltre che in questa classifica non ci sia soprattutto "beni culturali", visto che anche gli archeologi sono a spasso di questi tempi.


----------



## Liuk (16 Aprile 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In realtà non esistono facoltà utili o inutili. Esistono piuttosto facoltà i cui sbocchi nel mondo del lavoro sono ormai saturi. Il problema lì è degli atenei: che senso ha ad esempio far laureare 100 (faccio un esempio) dottori in biotecnologie all'anno se poi la necessità del mercato è molto inferiore?



Esatto. Ma se mettono il numero chiuso e il test d'ingresso poi quelli che rimangono fuori piangono.


----------



## James Watson (17 Aprile 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In realtà non esistono facoltà utili o inutili. Esistono piuttosto facoltà i cui sbocchi nel mondo del lavoro sono ormai saturi. Il problema lì è degli atenei: che senso ha ad esempio far laureare 100 (faccio un esempio) dottori in biotecnologie all'anno se poi la necessità del mercato è molto inferiore?



Beh, il caso di biotecnologie è un caso veramente a se stante, in realtà il problema non è nemmeno che gli atenei laureano troppa gente rispetto alle "esigenze di mercato", il problema vero è che il "mercato" non investe sulle biotecnologie quanto dovrebbe (tradotto quanto servirebbe al paese) vuoi per ignoranza, per problemi di opinione pubblica etc.. (ma qui entriamo totalmente in un altro discorso)


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Aprile 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Beh, il caso di biotecnologie è un caso veramente a se stante, in realtà il problema non è nemmeno che gli atenei laureano troppa gente rispetto alle "esigenze di mercato", il problema vero è che il "mercato" non investe sulle biotecnologie quanto dovrebbe (tradotto quanto servirebbe al paese) vuoi per ignoranza, per problemi di opinione pubblica etc.. (ma qui entriamo totalmente in un altro discorso)


Diciamo anche che per quanto riguarda i "tecnici" di laboratorio, sono più favoriti i laureati in "Tecniche di laboratorio biomedico", che comunque sono pagati una miseria.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2014)

In più mettiamoci che al nord le lauree prese al sud nelle ditte private valgono meno di zero quindi è chiaro che se uno è laureato in giurisprudenza al sud è ovvio che non trova lavoro ... 

classico


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Aprile 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In più mettiamoci che al nord le lauree prese al sud nelle ditte private valgono meno di zero quindi è chiaro che se uno è laureato in giurisprudenza al sud è ovvio che non trova lavoro ...
> 
> classico



Mi piacere capire in base a che cosa, visto che io per laurearmi in giurisprudenza a napoli mi sono fatto il mazzo a tarallo con alcuni dei migliori giuristi in italia, mentre conosco gente che si è laureata in facoltà del nord che mi astengo dal nominare, sostendo commerciale come esame di gruppo


----------



## Nicco (17 Aprile 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere chi cavolo ha stilato sta classifica ma soprattutto che parametri ha usato visto che tra i miei ex-compagni di corso (biotecnologie) tra chi è finito ad attaccare le etichette alla fed-ex e chi si è messo a fare il fioraio è una strage.. forse nessuno opera veramente nel settore.



l'hai detto, almalaurea credo non specifichi che lavoro tu faccia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In più mettiamoci che al nord le lauree prese al sud nelle ditte private valgono meno di zero quindi è chiaro che se uno è laureato in giurisprudenza al sud è ovvio che non trova lavoro ...
> 
> classico



ma per quale motivo? 

Cmq io volevo fare giurisprudenza, ma è già da un po' di tempo che mi sono reso conto che è veramente inutile...tutti avvocati sono in Italia e stanno a spasso


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2014)

Ragazzi la mia non era un " sostenere la tesi delle lauree al sud " era semplicemente una constatazione dei fatti .
E l assurdità di questa cosa è che a sostenere la tesi e applicare questa cosa sono gli stessi laureati ( di vecchia data ) del sud ... Forse convinti che sia ancora come 20anni fa ..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2014)

Immagino Lollo intendesse dire che nelle aziende private non sono considerate le lauree del sud, non che non valgano seriamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Mi piacere capire in base a che cosa, visto che io per laurearmi in giurisprudenza a napoli mi sono fatto il mazzo a tarallo con alcuni dei migliori giuristi in italia, mentre conosco gente che si è laureata in facoltà del nord che mi astengo dal nominare, sostendo commerciale come esame di gruppo



Tutti avvocati ??


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Immagino Lollo intendesse dire che nelle aziende private non sono considerate le lauree del sud, non che non valgano seriamente.



Esatto


----------



## de sica (17 Aprile 2014)

La laura in giurisprudenza ti permette vari sbocchi nell'ambito del diritto, e quindi non solo diventare "avvocato". Oltre ad essere una delle poche ad essere richiesta per concorsi pubblici. E' proprio il nostro paese che non va da tempo ormai, e crea questi disagi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Aprile 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> La laura in giurisprudenza ti permette vari sbocchi nell'ambito del diritto, e quindi non solo diventare "avvocato". Oltre ad essere una delle poche ad essere richiesta per concorsi pubblici. E' proprio il nostro paese che non va da tempo ormai, e crea questi disagi.


Ah ma questo è certo, però almeno dalle mie parti tutti i laureati in giurisprudenza che conosco (alcuni di questi laureati con 110 e lode) si sono pentiti di aver scelto tale facoltà e la maggior parte si sono aperti lo studio legale, prendendo poco o nulla, addirittura un mio parente vista la sua situazione economica da avvocato è andato a mangiare alla caritas per un pò. Poi ci sono le eccezioni, come in tutti i campi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io posso parlare per Psicologia. Quest' estate, a meno che non ci sia qualche inciampo assurdo, prenderò la triennale e, vedendo quest'anno più da vicino il settore lavorativo, posso dire che chi è veramente competente, ma soprattutto ci mette il il cuore e tutto sé stesso, il lavoro lo trova. Magari lo stipendio non è alto, ma di questi tempi...
> Il problema di Psicologia è che i posti ai corsi di laurea in Italia sono davvero troppi (circa 600 (!!!) per la sola Campania dove sono appunto), per un Paese che ancora (vuoi per ignoranza o arretratezza culturale e professionale), non ne riconosce a pieno la funzionalità. *Provate ad andare in Germania, UK*, Paesi Scandinavi; lì gli psicologi sono tra i più ricercati e ben pagati anche.
> Poi vabè, c'è gente che si iscrive senza alcuna cognizione, ma penso sia un po' in ogni Facoltà questo.


L'hai detto, stesso identico discorso per Lettere. Questo paese va a rotoli, soprattutto culturalmente, d'altronde mi dovete far capire quali facoltà ormai *garantiscono* lavoro: Medicina, Farmacia, Scienze infermieristiche poi? Praticamente tutto l'ambito ospedaliero e il resto? C'è anche Ingegneria ma Ingegneria, con tutte le sue specializzazioni, per me è ancora più settoriale di Medicina perché devi essere portato per certe materie. Il resto s'attacca al tram insomma allora io suggerisco sempre di studiare ciò che piace poi si faranno sacrifici, tanti ma alla fine il posto arriverà, purtroppo siamo in un paese che non funziona ma siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, per i più audaci la soluzione è chiaramente l'estero.


----------



## de sica (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ah ma questo è certo, però almeno dalle mie parti tutti i laureati in giurisprudenza che conosco (alcuni di questi laureati con 110 e lode) si sono pentiti di aver scelto tale facoltà e la maggior parte si sono aperti lo studio legale, prendendo poco o nulla, addirittura un mio parente vista la sua situazione economica da avvocato è andato a mangiare alla caritas per un pò. Poi ci sono le eccezioni, come in tutti i campi.



Se questo paese sta andando allo sfascio, è perché vengono preferiti gli inetti a persone che magari si sono fatte un mazzo così per laurearsi, in questo caso in giurisprudenza. Poi ovviamente se si scelgono facoltà come lettere antiche,beni culturali ect è chiaro che si va incontro ad una probabile disoccupazione


----------



## vota DC (17 Aprile 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> La laura in giurisprudenza ti permette vari sbocchi nell'ambito del diritto, e quindi non solo diventare "avvocato". Oltre ad essere una delle poche ad essere richiesta per concorsi pubblici. E' proprio il nostro paese che non va da tempo ormai, e crea questi disagi.



I concorsi pubblici generalisti però chiedono o diploma di perito oppure una laurea a caso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Aprile 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Se questo paese sta andando allo sfascio, è perché vengono preferiti gli inetti a persone che magari si sono fatte un mazzo così per laurearsi, in questo caso in giurisprudenza. Poi ovviamente se si scelgono facoltà come *lettere antiche*,beni culturali ect è chiaro che si va incontro ad una probabile disoccupazione


Ti correggo, lettere antiche un minimo di sbocchi ce li ha, mio fratello fa il professore. E' lettere moderne che non ti offre un bel niente e poi come ho detto prima, è giusto che ognuno scelga il corso che vuole, piuttosto che tentare forzatamente di tentare la carriera dell'avvocato, medico o dell'ingegnere, solo perchè ci sono più posti (si, ma fino a quando?) rispetto alle altre facoltà e non avendo neanche la passione per certe discipline, rischiando di perdere anni inutili.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Presente, per i preliminari di Champions League



Bene bene. Io ho evitato di un soffio i preliminari di EL a Luglio.

Comunque stiamo parlando di % di disoccupazione del 15-20%. Cioè uno su 5-6. La stiamo facendo troppo tragica.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Aprile 2014)

Io mi trovo al secondo posto tra la facoltà che fanno registrare il tasso più alto di occupazione.
Spero vivamente che le statistiche siano vere, anche se per esperienza personale di alcuni amici non è tutto oro quello che luccica, anzi. Tra qualche mese il responso


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ah ma questo è certo, però almeno dalle mie parti tutti i laureati in giurisprudenza che conosco (alcuni di questi laureati con 110 e lode) si sono pentiti di aver scelto tale facoltà e la maggior parte si sono aperti lo studio legale, prendendo poco o nulla, addirittura un mio parente vista la sua situazione economica da avvocato è andato a mangiare alla caritas per un pò. Poi ci sono le eccezioni, come in tutti i campi.



Il mercato è completamente saturo ed inflazionato. troppi laureati in Giurisprudenza, troppi avvocati. Questo è il principale problema, acuito dalla crisi generale.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io mi trovo al secondo posto tra la facoltà che fanno registrare il tasso più alto di occupazione.
> Spero vivamente che le statistiche siano vere, anche se per esperienza personale di alcuni amici non è tutto oro quello che luccica, anzi. Tra qualche mese il responso


Bravo, che campo dell'ingegneria? Se è informatica hai il posto quasi assicurato.


----------



## Hammer (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ti correggo, lettere antiche un minimo di sbocchi ce li ha, mio fratello fa il professore



C'è anche da dire che il lavoro del professore è bistrattatissimo, in Italia. Vedasi il trattamento che ricevono i precari. Bellissimo (se potessi lo farei) ma molto difficile.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Aprile 2014)

Io dopo la Triennale andrò a fare Biologia, perchè il mio sogno è la ricerca. Sarà dura, ma ce la metterò tutta per raggiungere questo traguardo.
Penso che la prima cosa da fare è scegliere il corso secondo le proprie attitudini e desideri, fregandosene delle statistiche di disoccupazione. Non esiste solo l'Italia, anzi è solo una piccola parte del Mondo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Beh, il caso di biotecnologie è un caso veramente a se stante, in realtà il problema non è nemmeno che gli atenei laureano troppa gente rispetto alle "esigenze di mercato", il problema vero è che il "mercato" non investe sulle biotecnologie quanto dovrebbe (tradotto quanto servirebbe al paese) vuoi per ignoranza, per problemi di opinione pubblica etc.. (ma qui entriamo totalmente in un altro discorso)


Si ma non può essere il mercato a dover investire in qualcosa forzatamente. Le necessità del mercato sono mutevoli e sono gli atenei a doversi adeguare. Il problema è semmai che lo stato ha tagliato i finanziamenti all ricerca. Nell'ambito della ricerca un neolaureato in biotecnologie avrebbe trovato lavoro.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Aprile 2014)

Io ho una laurea inutile e ho trovato lavoro nel settore sia durante l'università, sia due mesi dopo essermi laureato


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Io dopo la Triennale andrò a fare Biologia, perchè il mio sogno è la ricerca. Sarà dura, ma ce la metterò tutta per raggiungere questo traguardo.
> *Penso che la prima cosa da fare è scegliere il corso secondo le proprie attitudini e desideri, fregandosene delle statistiche di disoccupazione. Non esiste solo l'Italia, anzi è solo una piccola parte del Mondo.*


Ed è giusto che sia così. Se continueremo ad avere gente che è "costretta" ad iscriversi in determinate facoltà solo perchè dopo laureati lì si trova lavoro (non sempre è così), non migliorerà niente.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Bravo, che campo dell'ingegneria? Se è informatica hai il posto quasi assicurato.



Quella più bersagliata da tutti perché considerata non-ingegneristica 
In specialistica però ho scelto un ramo che è un ibrido tra gestionale ed energetica. Sono complessivamente abbastanza soddisfatto della scelta fatta.
Comunque bisogna sempre scegliere una facoltà che piace, mai quella che teoricamente ha più sbocchi lavorativi. Un mio amico che ha fatto giurisprudenza ha trovato lavoro prima rispetto ad una mia amica ingegnere, per fare un esempio. Non è che con giurisprudenza, psicologia o lettere non si trovi lavoro.
Posso fare una considerazione sul mondo del lavoro? Facendo qualche colloquio ho potuto constatare come spesso il direttore delle risorse umane non abbia la minima idea del percorso di studi di chi si trova di fronte o peggio ancora della figura che ricerca. Per non parlare di quanto siano utili le agenzie del non-lavoro che restano aperte per 5 minuti ogni giorno.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quella più bersagliata da tutti perché considerata non-ingegneristica
> In specialistica però ho scelto un ramo che è un ibrido tra gestionale ed energetica. Sono complessivamente abbastanza soddisfatto della scelta fatta.
> Comunque bisogna sempre scegliere una facoltà che piace, mai quella che teoricamente ha più sbocchi lavorativi. Un mio amico che ha fatto giurisprudenza ha trovato lavoro prima rispetto ad una mia amica ingegnere, per fare un esempio. Non è che con giurisprudenza, psicologia o lettere non si trovi lavoro.
> Posso fare una considerazione sul mondo del lavoro? Facendo qualche colloquio ho potuto constatare come spesso il direttore delle risorse umane non abbia la minima idea del percorso di studi di chi si trova di fronte o peggio ancora della figura che ricerca. Per non parlare di quanto siano utili le agenzie del non-lavoro che restano aperte per 5 minuti ogni giorno.



Ma poi consideriamo che si parla di 20% di disoccupazione. Cioè nella normalità dovresti trovarlo, il lavoro.


----------

